# Luigi's Mansion 2: Dark Moon | March 24th NA, March 28th EU, March 20th JP



## Justin (Feb 22, 2013)

Co-developed by *Next Level Games* in Canada and *Nintendo EAD* in Japan
Launches on *March 20th in Japan*, *March 24th in North America*, and *March 28th in Europe/Australia*
Available digitally on the Nintendo eShop at *Midnight EST* in North America
Includes a *single player campaign with 5 mansions* plus the *multiplayer Scarescraper mode* with local and *online play*​
Basically discuss anything about the game here, post any news that comes up, etc. Don't forget this game features multiple mulitplayer modes so I'm hoping for lots of activity on TBT for it! Feel free to add me on 3DS if you plan on playing multiplayer.


*Single Player
*



Luigi's Mansion 2 contains 5 different mansions in it's single player mode. Each mansion contains about 3-5 hours of gameplay which beats out the original by about 5 times.

*Multi Player
*
You and up to three players can team up to take on the challenges of the ScareScraper, a haunted building teeming with ghosts and unique challenges not found in the main adventure. Recruit your fellow ghost hunters via Local Multiplayer, Download Play, or Online Multiplayer—or play ScareScraper solo to hone your skills.

*Hunter Mode*




Use teamwork and your trusty Poltergust 5000 to completely rid the floor of ghosts before the clock strikes zero.

*Rush Mode*




It's a race to the top! Pick up clocks along the way to extend your time, as you rush to ascend the tower before time runs out.

*Polterpup Mode*




Track down those pesky Polterpups with your Dark-Light Device and capture them all before time runs out.

*Videos*





















*Screenshots
*





















*Artwork
*


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 22, 2013)

Figured I should put the story intro in this thread then. Don't watch it if you don't want spoilers.


Spoiler: spoiler filled video inside







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Edx4Iszj-UI


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 22, 2013)

I am soooo very excited for this game. I loved the first Luigi's mansion to pieces and spent my time just wandering through the mansion looking at everything. I'm a really big sucker for games with a lot of little details and that game is probably what started it. >> 

I'm really hoping the settings in this game are just as nice and distracting as the first. I'm still a little disappointed in how the ghosts look, though. They're just so... flat. Like the most generic ghost design I could think of.


----------



## Jake (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't know much about this game but I'm defo getting it.

Comes out here on March 28th.

Idk when I'll get around to getting it. It's not high on my list of priorities of games so I don't think I'l get it on release; as I mention several times, going to the mall is really out of my way and takes up a lot of time and it's not AC or Pokemon so idk why I should get it on release...

I'll probably get my brother to pick it up for me sometime, idno i'll probably get it early April or something.


From what I've seen it looks really fun, I hope I enjoy it


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 22, 2013)

It's almost here! It's almost here! I'm gonna drive for an hour to buy this!! It's almost here!! Wahahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 23, 2013)

Thankfully, I only have to drive like 5 minutes to Wal-mart OR Gamestop. Probably wal-mart as no one ever buys games from wal-mart with Gamestop literally right next door. xD


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2013)

There's also the eShop digitally. Don't even have to go out into the cold!


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd go digital but I love collecting the games in their cases too much. Some people collect trophies from their accomplishments... I collect the cases of the games I've beat.

...Or will get around to beating. You know. Eventually. *glances sheepishly at original Luigi's mansion* I couldn't beat King Boo. ;-;


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 23, 2013)

@ Officer Berry: You're so lucky! We just moved from a town of 400,000 to a town of 3,000 in the middle of *nowhere*. The closest gamestop, and walmart, are an hours drive away. Be thankful for civilization! We're not here forever though. We're moving to Colorado around July.

@Justin: ... Okay okay so I admit I've been a mini-Godzilla until now on the forums. Griping, a little, and a lot, and being a little paranoid. Or very. Whatever. But I'm still not going to buy from the eShop. Less because I'm not giving into Nintendo's profiteering, as I am unwilling to loose all resale value by not getting the case and cartridge. I go to the "big city" (urgh, maybe 6,000 people?) once every week or so anyways. I'll just make sure my trip's scheduled on March 24th  
Also... we need to multiplayer. D:


----------



## SodaDog (Feb 23, 2013)

Here comes NOE's habit of renaming stuff....
Style Savvy: Trendsetters = New Style Boutique
Pushmo = Pullblox
Fluidity: Spin Cycle = Hydroventure: Spin Cycle
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon = Luigi's Mansion 2
What next? no offence, but the game still looks good in my book.


----------



## Joey (Feb 23, 2013)

This gets me so excited for the game now. I think i am going to get it near enough to the release date.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll go out and buy it after it comes out. Unless preordering gave me a Luigi hat. Then I'd be all over that.


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2013)

Joey said:


> This gets me so excited for the game now. I think i am going to get it near enough to the release date.



Nintendo should hire me to sell it, lol.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 23, 2013)

I've had this game pre-ordered since it was announced for the first time as Luigi's Mansion 3DS two or so years ago. It's gonna be awesome! I'm excited.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow! xD I just can't bring myself to pre-order games until they have a release date. Though I don't always pre-order every game I want. I probably won't pre-order this one, but I know I'm pre-ordering New Leaf in a week or two.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 23, 2013)

I wont be pre-ordering it. But I'll be picking this up. Hopefully getting a 3DS soon too!


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 23, 2013)

I'll be getting this game.


----------



## Peoki (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably won't pre-order but I'll be picking this game up for my younger brother on the 25th. 
I hope there won't be issues with stock quantity again, it was a pain to find a copy of Fire Emblem Awakening.


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2013)

I think Fire Emblem was a special case of Nintendo underestimating demand. They definitely know the demand for Luigi's Mansion though.


----------



## monokurotsu (Mar 6, 2013)

I never got to play the original so I'm excited for this. It looks fun and challenging. :3


----------



## Bambi (Mar 6, 2013)

I've never played luigi's Mansion... Though I am thinking to give it a try. 

I need something to dust off my 3DS with and I'm already bored of Paper Mario Sticker Star...


----------



## ACking (Mar 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I'd go digital but I love collecting the games in their cases too much. Some people collect trophies from their accomplishments... I collect the cases of the games I've beat.
> 
> ...Or will get around to beating. You know. Eventually. *glances sheepishly at original Luigi's mansion* I couldn't beat King Boo. ;-;



Just keep trying! Because I wanted to original to be fresh in my mind again. I started and beat it in one day! It took my like ten times to finally get King Boo.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 6, 2013)

You know, I think I might just do that myself!

In a day or two. I'm letting my thumb heal from a rather rough run through Sonic Riders. My thumb has a callus now. |:

Then again, Luigi's Mansion has always been a MUCH chiller game for me. So I can probably play it even with a slightly sore thumb. I'll also put a challenge on myself and make sure I keep as much money as possible. I need to find my Luigi's Mansion strategy guide!


----------



## ACking (Mar 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> You know, I think I might just do that myself!
> 
> In a day or two. I'm letting my thumb heal from a rather rough run through Sonic Riders. My thumb has a callus now. |:
> 
> Then again, Luigi's Mansion has always been a MUCH chiller game for me. So I can probably play it even with a slightly sore thumb. I'll also put a challenge on myself and make sure I keep as much money as possible. I need to find my Luigi's Mansion strategy guide!



This game was my first game I got for my GameCube. I love it to death. And yea. You should! It was a rather fun day just playing LM. 


I wish a bundle would come out.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 6, 2013)

I want a Luigi Hat. I: Why can't there be a pre-order with a Luigi hat.


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2013)

I have decided I'll get this game mid/late april


----------



## Justin (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Enyeto (Mar 7, 2013)

I might get it after AC:NL, but I doubt it. I love Luigi and all, but Luigi's Mansion never looked that great to me. 



Officer Berri said:


> I'm letting my thumb heal from a rather rough run through Sonic Riders. My thumb has a callus now. |:



I broke my PS2's analog stick playing Sonic Riders. x.x


----------



## ACking (Mar 7, 2013)

Justin said:


>


That looks so awesome! Thanks for putting it up!


----------



## Jake (Mar 7, 2013)

That video looks pretty nice


----------



## Lauren (Mar 7, 2013)

I've been persuaded to want it now!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 7, 2013)

Vann said:


> I might get it after AC:NL, but I doubt it. I love Luigi and all, but Luigi's Mansion never looked that great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I broke my PS2's analog stick playing Sonic Riders. x.x



SOMEONE WHO UNDERSTANDS! Dx

Now then! I've located my Luigi's Mansion Strategy Guide and my game and as of this moment, I'm starting my 100% play through of it! Gonna get every treasure, every ghost, and do my best to get the best mansion! I'm gonna be pumped when I finally get my hands on Dark Moon!

Scratch that. ;-; It seems Sonic Riders broke MY control stick too.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 7, 2013)

I want this game... Really! I am willing to rob The First Bank Of Pootis just to get enough money for the game when its out


----------



## Joey (Mar 7, 2013)

The scarescrapers look really good! Thanks for putting up that video


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 8, 2013)

16 days!


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm gonna be getting it, I can't wait, this will hold me over until ACNL(hopefully)


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 8, 2013)

Happy to say, after taking my controller apart and blowing on it, it's working good as new. :| Blowing on something made by Nintendo to fix it. Why am I not at all surprised at this actually working? Same thing happened to one of my Wiimotes... Anyways! I'm doing pretty well already (gold frames on the first three ghosts! Woooooo~). I'm confident that I can beat the game and get the best mansion this time around!

When I can get my hands on Dark Moon everything's going to be fresh in my mind! Playing the first game and then getting and playing the second game is really going to help to tide me over until New Leaf comes out. :3


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Mar 10, 2013)

Just pre-ordered this game. Was split between this and the new pokemon mystery dungeon though. I'll just have to wait for MD. The demo was great, but this game looks amazing, and I've never played the original.


----------



## Justin (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.twitch.tv/fearmywrench/

I'm streaming some LM1 right now. Keep in mind I AM TERRIBLE AT GAMES.


----------



## Jake (Mar 13, 2013)

Justin said:


> http://www.twitch.tv/fearmywrench/
> 
> I'm streaming some LM1 right now. Keep in mind I AM TERRIBLE AT GAMES.



y do u even play then lol?

I watched u play super mario sunshine and u cudnt do them watermelon 4 **** LOL


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll be getting it eventually. Probably later this summer.


----------



## Grawr (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm actually getting this! And it will be the ... fourth (?) 3DS game I own, I believe. Super Mario 3D Land, Adventure Time, Virtue's Last Reward, and now Luigi's Mansion. That's four games in a matter of two or so years since I've had this damn thing.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2013)

Grawr said:


> I'm actually getting this! And it will be the ... fourth (?) 3DS game I own, I believe. Super Mario 3D Land, Adventure Time, Virtue's Last Reward, and now Luigi's Mansion. That's four games in a matter of two or so years since I've had this damn thing.



Is it sad that I'm in this same boat?

Currently, I only own three 3DS games. =X


----------



## Grawr (Mar 13, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Is it sad that I'm in this same boat?
> 
> Currently, I only own three 3DS games. =X



Is Luigi's Mansion gonna' make #4 for you? What else do you have?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 13, 2013)

Grawr said:


> Is Luigi's Mansion gonna' make #4 for you? What else do you have?



Luigi's Mansion will probably be my fifth, because I don't have enough money to get it and New Leaf right now. New Leaf will be my fourth 3DS game.

I've got OoT, Professor Layton, and Harvest Moon.


----------



## Justin (Mar 14, 2013)

Jake. said:


> y do u even play then lol?
> 
> I watched u play super mario sunshine and u cudnt do them watermelon 4 **** LOL













Anyway, thanks for watching my Luigi's Mansion pro skills if anyone here did. I hope you got some entertainment out of me being a ******.


----------



## ACking (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol. I just wish a bundle was coming out for this game......


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 14, 2013)

I think Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon is going to be number six for my 3DS games. *glances at my game shelf* ...Yeah it's going to be number six.

Anyone else hate Bogmire from Luigi's Mansion? I was trying for an all gold frames run. I reset during his fight like 20 times. Somehow I can catch ghosts perfectly 99% of the time, but when I get to his boss fight my thumb goes all stupid and doesn't work right and I get dragged across the ground, lose HP, and also get dragged into duplicates that pop up while I'm being dragged. |: After over 30 retries last night I just said screw it and went with a silver frame. I was SO CLOSE to that golden frame. Then on the last go with the vacuum Luigi got dragged again and placed me JUST UNDER the threshold of what I needed for a gold frame. Dx BOGMIREEEE


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 15, 2013)

Just had this ad pop up while I was listening to music on youtube. Thought it was cool, so I'm sharing.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 15, 2013)

I saw that commercial the other night! I was about to turn of my TV and go to bed when it came on. I ended up waiting to see the whole thing before I went to sleep. xD It's really cute.

This just made me realize that I don't really see too many commercials like this anymore. Usually if I see a commercial it's just a quick shot of game play or something. I prefer commercials like this because they're actually creative.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't ever see commercials, because I don't watch tv.([size=-20]unless it's WED and 9PM[/size])

So I only see them as ads on youtube or other video sites. But I agree, it's really nice that they put effort into them instead of just showing gameplay.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 15, 2013)

Most of the time I'm not watching TV when it's on, I just have it on for background sound. My mind tends to freak out without background noise to drown out the sound of silence.

Does anyone remember any Luigi's Mansion commercials when the first game came out? I can't remember any myself. Then again I don't really remember commercials that often. Besides the Super Smash Brothers commercial for N64. That commercial was adorably creative.


----------



## Sora (Mar 15, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Most of the time I'm not watching TV when it's on, I just have it on for background sound. My mind tends to freak out without background noise to drown out the sound of silence.
> 
> Does anyone remember any Luigi's Mansion commercials when the first game came out? I can't remember any myself. Then again I don't really remember commercials that often. Besides the Super Smash Brothers commercial for N64. That commercial was adorably creative.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtmlL2o5nZI
Found like the only one!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow I don't remember ever seeing that one before! While playing through Luigi's Mansion the other night, I remembered one of the things I love about the game. The main theme of the mansion. Unlike more games where if you leave an area and enter a new one, the music track starts over, in Luigi's mansion, the melody plays all of the time. If you're walking through a lit up part of the mansion, like the first hallway, Luigi is whistling the song. I had him walk into a dark room (where Madame Clairvoya is), and he started to hum right where he left off in the hallway.

I love that about this game. That song is a constant. The only thing that seems to reset it is talking to an NPC or a cut scene. Not even accessing the gameboy horror changes it. It's just so neat.


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2013)

Courtesy of NeoGAF.

*ONE MORE WEEK FROM TODAY!*​Giving the opening thread on here a bit of a revamp tonight.


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2013)

u4got australia u lil ****

but it ok it release on the same day as europe but still....... #rude


----------



## oath2order (Mar 17, 2013)

Justin said:


> Courtesy of NeoGAF.
> 
> *ONE MORE WEEK FROM TODAY!*​Giving the opening thread on here a bit of a revamp tonight.



kekekek I'm so excited. Seriously that looks awesome


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2013)

Jake. said:


> u4got australia u lil ****
> 
> but it ok it release on the same day as europe but still....... #rude





> release on the same day as europe



Anyway, the first post has been updated. New screenshots and artwork, new fact sheet.


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2013)

Justin said:


> Anyway, the first post has been updated. New screenshots and artwork, new fact sheet.



thx bby <3


also don't want to sound like i'm under estimating your ability but holy **** you did a good job of that front page I thought it would be ****ter


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 17, 2013)

I see a building with a giant freaking tree.

I want to live there right now. SCREW THE GHOSTS. I CAN LIVE WITH THEM.


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

First post looks so cool!  Are we going to have a thread for people to connect with others for online play?


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 17, 2013)

We could probably just use this thread.



Officer Berri said:


> I see a building with a giant freaking tree.
> 
> I want to live there right now. SCREW THE GHOSTS. I CAN LIVE WITH THEM.



I get the feeling the ghost spider inhabits that mansion, no thank you! O_O


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

Use this thread? I'm cool with that. I'm so excited for this game.


----------



## Joey (Mar 18, 2013)

That front page looks pretty good now.


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 19, 2013)

my friend is streaming luigi's mansion 2!
http://www.twitch.tv/zedamex/old


----------



## oath2order (Mar 19, 2013)

5 days for us Muricans!


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 19, 2013)

If you're planning on getting LM2, add me:
3523-2637-3478

We can play together.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 19, 2013)

I REALLY REALLY REALLY like the sound of a Luigi's Mansion game where you can play online, but I made a statement of not releasing my Nintendo 3DS Friend Code to anyone online until Animal Crossing New Leaf releases worldwide.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 20, 2013)

Please add me too if you're getting Luigi's Mansion.
My friend code's in my signature. I also have limited edition new leaf swapnote stationary to give away. PM me if you add me please!


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2013)

Kinda sucks everyone gettin' hyped and I aint gettin' dis until mid April


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 20, 2013)

Four more days! Ahhh I'm so excited!

Sadly I won't be able to get it until I'm able to go grocery shopping again. It's the only time I can get to wal-mart without driving there myself. I... I really don't like driving by myself.

So I won't be getting it until two or three days after it comes out. Maybe I should order it off Amazon...


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2013)

I hope Target gets it quickly...


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2013)

I got my exam timetable today, my final exam is on April 11th, so I shall get that after I finish it


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 21, 2013)

*enters topic*

I just thought I would leave this here...
*Glow In The Dark Exclusive Luigi's Mansion 2 European Box Art*






*exits topic*


----------



## Joey (Mar 21, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> *enters topic*
> 
> I just thought I would leave this here...
> *Glow In The Dark Exclusive Luigi's Mansion 2 European Box Art*
> ...



That is pretty awesome. Its cool the way you can only see some ghosts in the dark like the polterpup.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 22, 2013)

I love the polterpup <3


----------



## Joey (Mar 23, 2013)

Linandko are doing some videos on this but I don't want to spoil it for myself since it is coming out next week so I only watched the multiplayer mode and it looks really good.


----------



## ACking (Mar 23, 2013)

Joey said:


> Linandko are doing some videos on this but I don't want to spoil it for myself since it is coming out next week so I only watched the multiplayer mode and it looks really good.



I only watched their intro and co-op play, because I don't want to ruin the rest of the game. Lol.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 23, 2013)

I just preordered this yesterday, I'm stoked for it! The multiplayer looks pretty fun in my opinion.


----------



## Joey (Mar 23, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I just preordered this yesterday, I'm stoked for it! The multiplayer looks pretty fun in my opinion.



I agree, the multiplayer looks really good.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 23, 2013)

I haven't watched any videos on Luigi's Mansion yet besides the trailers and commercial.
It's coming tomorrow! EEEE!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 23, 2013)

Well. lol

I was going to download it tonight, but for some reason my bank decided to close an hour earlier than they usually do this morning. So I'm just going to go pick up a physical copy tomorrow.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 23, 2013)

I'll hopefully be picking it up this week when I go to wal-mart to buy groceries.

That is if my grandmother doesn't decide she still wants to do all the shopping herself again. |:


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Mar 23, 2013)

Can't wait to play tomorrow! Multiplayer looks super fun, but most of my time will be with the single player when I first get it. The reviews this game has been getting have been looking good too. Again, can't wait! lol


----------



## Joey (Mar 23, 2013)

Ye are lucky, I have to wait till Thursday till it comes out in Europe


----------



## Jake (Mar 23, 2013)

Joey said:


> Linandko are doing some videos on this but I don't want to spoil it for myself since it is coming out next week so I only watched the multiplayer mode and it looks really good.



Yeah, both L&K and Zed are flooding my Youtube feed with LM2 videos...
I haven't even watched any though - and I'm hoping I can keep it that way. I don't want any spoilers asides from what was shown at the ND's b/cos I never played the first one (I watched L&K's lets play though) but yeah no spoilers for me... for once LOL


----------



## Justin (Mar 23, 2013)

10 more minutes until it's up on the eShop!


----------



## Jake (Mar 24, 2013)

Justin said:


> 10 more minutes until it's up on the eShop!



18 more days until I get the game...


----------



## Peoki (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll be picking up a physical copy tomorrow morning.
Here's to hoping there aren't long lineups or terribly low stock.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm also getting it tomorrow morning. +1 for pre ordering but I'm sure each store has plenty in stock.


----------



## Kip (Mar 24, 2013)

This is overly exciting even though i don't own a 3DS yet.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, right, the digital copy. Well I have my preorder card so I'm getting it later when I'm at work. Hopefully.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm not going t be able to go and get it for a few hours.


----------



## ACking (Mar 24, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I'm not going t be able to go and get it for a few hours.



Same. My dad is still sleeping. I can drive myself, but it's snowing and I just got my license recently, so I don't want to do that myself.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

My family is up, but apparently they planned to do something and didn't tell me about it until this morning. -.- 

Toys R Us has Valentine's Day Cards:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

My Walmart hasn't even got them shipped in yet. So I'm probably going to have to drive into the city to pick up a copy. =X


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2013)

My Target APPARENTLY has them in stock according to the online site. I'm hoping I can find them.


----------



## ACking (Mar 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> My Target APPARENTLY has them in stock according to the online site. I'm hoping I can find them.



The target I pre-ordered from got less copies than the preorder card sales. So ill have to hurry if I want it by this week.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

OMG! This is so annoying, my dad said he'd take my up to get it when I got home, and now he wants to clean up the house, and that's going to take up another hour.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2013)

ACking said:


> The target I pre-ordered from got less copies than the preorder card sales. So ill have to hurry if I want it by this week.



Well, in my case, I can always look in the backroom. I do, after all, work there XD One of the benefits of working at Target is that I know how to pull things out of the backroom through the system. Also I work today, which makes it awesome. I'll pick up the game during my shift.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, I am going to go see if I can find it now. If I can't, I'll just get it next weekend.


----------



## Peoki (Mar 24, 2013)

There surprisingly wasn't any lineup for Pokemon Mystery Dungeon nor Luigi's Mansion 2 when I went to pick mine up.
Gamestop had plenty of copies to spare. Hope everyone can get theirs soon!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll check the Gamestop in the strip mall if I can't get it at work today. The strip mall I work at has a Target where I work, a Walmart, a Gamestop, and a Best Buy. Therefore, I have four chances to get it


----------



## Solar (Mar 24, 2013)

Just got my copy! It's amazingly satisfactory to catch those ghosts . Hope everyone get's theirs soon! It'll be a great way to hold me over until New Leaf


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

I got it from Gamestop, Target was out of stock. Which is fine, cause I would prefer to get AC:NL from Target instead cause I really don't like Gamestop.

Target for the win! I'm going to go play it now.


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2013)

LUIGI GET!

Oh god, I'm so excited. Been waiting sooooo long for this!


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 24, 2013)

Justin said:


> LUIGI GET!
> 
> Oh god, I'm so excited. Been waiting sooooo long for this!



Woop woop! 

@ Superpenguin I love the Valentines day King Boo card. Very cute!

I'm off to open and play my copy right now!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

Got mine a little bit ago, been playing for about half an hour. Love it.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Might have to wait until Easter to get mine as its a gift :/ but on the bright side I might have a new xl to play on by this weekend


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

I love it so much!
Just wondering if anyone here knows how to get to the library ghost? I got to the balcony thing above the ghost, but he just keeps throwing books at me, and I can't grab them to them back if that's possible. Any help would be appreciated.

And jsut an added bonus to show off your skills, how do you get the starfish gem in the fish tank?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

Managed to catch the money ghost in level 2. 8D


Get on my level.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm going to go try to find a way into that library.

EDIT: I found the way in. Yay!


----------



## BroccliManRob (Mar 24, 2013)

Just came out today in the US! Absolutely loving it! The game is an animation masterpiece, and I fell in love with the series the first time I vacuumed a ghost!  Definitely worth the purchase


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

I found another gem, I have two of them now, but I know where three more are, I just haven't found a way to get to them yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

The ghost viewer in this game is so much better than it was on the gamecube. It's like the Pokedex Pro. Able to view the whole model and zoom and pan around.

Also found another money ghost. Or "Golden Greenie" as they're called. ;]


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2013)

I guess my only two gripes with the game are:

• You can't really control Luigi when aiming the light or the Poltergust.
• It's mission-oriented, instead of free-world-oriented.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2013)

I actually like the missions. You can still explore most places in the later missions.


So far I haven't found anything I don't like about the game.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

I found 2 money ghosts, one in level 2, one in level 4.
Is anyone on level 4 and found the key to get into the kitchen from the patio? I am looking for another key painting or something, but I can't find anything! I've found like 6 gems in this level alone trying to find a key.

EDIT: I found it, that was pretty obvious actually.....wow.


----------



## Solar (Mar 24, 2013)

Hmm..There doesn't seem to be too many levels though...only about 25-30 in the whole game which seem's pretty short....I hope I won't be done with this game by the end of next week....


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

I just played online with some random people. No one revived anyone so we all kept losing. -.-


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I just played online with some random people. No one revived anyone so we all kept losing. -.-



Did youuuu revive people?


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 24, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Did youuuu revive people?



I was somehow always the first one down lol.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I was somehow always the first one down lol.



Oh. Never mind that then hahaha


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 24, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I was somehow always the first one down lol.



Oh no!! I haven't tried yet but I will tonight. A hint for a gem is in the art room where the two hide and seek blue ghosts were painting each other? Examine the standing camera. You might notice something when you look through it.


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished the first mansion with all Boos and only 2 missing gems! I think it's time to give Haunted Towers a look.



Benmjy said:


> Hmm..There doesn't seem to be too many levels though...only about 25-30 in the whole game which seem's pretty short....I hope I won't be done with this game by the end of next week....



15 or so hours is pretty good for a game these days, and if you take the time to collect every gem and boo it will probably be closer to 20.

Don't forget there is multiplayer too.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2013)

Justin said:


> Finished the first mansion with all Boos and only 2 missing gems! I think it's time to give Haunted Towers a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TBT game night, eh?


----------



## Grawr (Mar 25, 2013)

I was bummed! I went to like three different stores today and every one of 'em was sold out of this freakin' game.

That was kind of okay with me, since I wanna' buy BioShock Infinite this week and was unsure how I felt about spending 100$ on games this week.

I ended up going home with Season 1 of Courage the Cowardly Dog on DVD... and lost hopes.


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2013)

oath2order said:


> TBT game night, eh?



It's only 4 players, I don't know if it would really be suited for game night.

Game night or not, I'm down for multiplayer if we can get a couple people together.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2013)

Justin said:


> It's only 4 players, I don't know if it would really be suited for game night.
> 
> Game night or not, I'm down for multiplayer if we can get a couple people together.



You did do CF as multiplayer when it was only 4 players so I can see LM2 working if you got a large group

Anyway, can anyone tell me the differences between the GC version and this game?


----------



## Peoki (Mar 25, 2013)

Multiplayer is great if you can find a good group . I was pleasantly surprised to find out that people playing via Download Play aren't restricted to only local matches; they can join online rooms as well! 

I'm slightly disappointed over NoA's decision to remove the artwork inside the game case. I thought it was a nice touch. The JP version looked fantastic.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 25, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Oh no!! I haven't tried yet but I will tonight. A hint for a gem is in the art room where the two hide and seek blue ghosts were painting each other? Examine the standing camera. You might notice something when you look through it.


I knew there was a gem with the camera, I just couldn't find it, I'll have to look into that later, then I will only need three more gems.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2013)

On the end of missions, is the highest you can get a 3-star?


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 25, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I knew there was a gem with the camera, I just couldn't find it, I'll have to look into that later, then I will only need three more gems.



I probably need to clarify. You'll see a gem when you look through the camera in that room


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 25, 2013)

I've only passed the first mansion, so far, and the thing that's mainly bugging me is that it's lacking the _Luigi's Mansion-ness_. The portrait ghosts gave it the fun and the character that the original had. It didn't really feel like Luigi's Mansion. Don't get me wrong, I still like it, but I don't think it lived up to the original. It just doesn't seem like Luigi's Mansion. I'm also not a big fan of the linearity. That's what really turned me off to Paper Mario: Sticker Star.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

I've gotta disagree on that point.

For me, I can say honestly that I've played Luigi's Mansion over 20+ times. This new one lives up and possibly surpasses it.

No, it's not the same game, that's what makes it better. If it were the same thing, it would.. well, be the same thing over again.
This way Luigi's Mansion gets to stay what it was, and Dark Moon can be what it is.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 25, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> I probably need to clarify. You'll see a gem when you look through the camera in that room



I know I found it no problem.  Three gems left to go, but I just moved on to the next mansion, I'll be back to find the rest later....

The gems and Boos in Haunted Towers are much easier to find....


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I've only passed the first mansion, so far, and the thing that's mainly bugging me is that it's lacking the _Luigi's Mansion-ness_. The portrait ghosts gave it the fun and the character that the original had. It didn't really feel like Luigi's Mansion. Don't get me wrong, I still like it, but I don't think it lived up to the original. It just doesn't seem like Luigi's Mansion. I'm also not a big fan of the linearity. That's what really turned me off to Paper Mario: Sticker Star.



How is Sticker Star less linear than the other Paper Mario games? I mean, in the first, you couldn't go into South Toad Town until you beat the Koopa Bros so I don't know how it's less linear.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 25, 2013)

Pre ordered mine today ^.^ very excited. I never played the first one!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 25, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I've gotta disagree on that point.
> 
> For me, I can say honestly that I've played Luigi's Mansion over 20+ times. This new one lives up and possibly surpasses it.
> 
> ...



I'll agree to disagree on this. There was just a charm, imo, in Luigi's Mansion that Dark Moon does not have. Again, I'm not saying that it's a bad game. I still love it, there's just something about the original that I like a lot more than the 3DS one. Maybe it'll change by the time I beat the game.



oath2order said:


> How is Sticker Star less linear than the other Paper Mario games? I mean, in the first, you couldn't go into South Toad Town until you beat the Koopa Bros so I don't know how it's less linear.


It's linear in the fact that it's not really open-world, like the other ones were. There was an element of exploration that Super Paper Mario and Sticker Star did not really have. (Although my mine gripe with SPM and SS is the lack of partners.)


----------



## Justin (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone on right now that wants to play some Scarescraper? Looking for a 4th player.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

I completely agree with what you're saying though, other than not liking it as much. lol


Luigi's Mansion on GC is amazing, and is possibly my second favorite game of all time. I'll still be playing it years from now. But this one is just as good, I think. Without comparing how they're similar and dissimilar is how I'm looking at it. I find that all of Dark Moon's features fit perfectly for it, just like the first Luigi's Mansion did with it.

With a 3DS game it's sort of meant to be played on the go with breaks in between missions. On a home console, that's not really the case where you sit down to play and have set that time to playing, so missions wouldn't be needed.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 25, 2013)

I see where you're coming from. I still think the save points would have been nice, but when you put it like that, I have to agree. It's good on its own. I think the thing is, there was enough time between the two games for this game to be its own, rather than a sequel. Although, I would have preferred being able to move while sucking up ghosts and using the darklight devices.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

I can move when sucking up ghosts? 

The darklight forces me to face one way when I'm using it, but I can turn all the way around when using the vacuum.


edit: Also. Just played 4 player rush for a while. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 25, 2013)

I mean rotate. Sorry, that wasn't all that clear haha.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2013)

Ah, yeah. Before you get any ghosts not being able to rotate freely is kind of annoying.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 26, 2013)

Just played 4 player rush on expert w/ three japanese players and it was awesome. I got a jar stuck on my head and someone had to come pull it off. We made it up to the 5th floor easily but the boss fight was insane. Favorite moment was where I came to revive a fallen team mate, and a crystal slammer punch-KO'd me, and the guy I revived stood there and revived me. Haha. Also only managed to get the boss with 3 seconds on the clock. Phiew! I'm having a ton of fun with this new game. Definitely keeping my mind off of things coming out in June. 


@Superpenguin Ah! you're ahead of me on crystals!!!! I gotta hurry and catch up!!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

Apparently ScareScraper can be done in single player


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

I made it to the tenth of twenty-five floors. Ran out of time in the boss fight against the twin teleporters. The game grows on you. I don't want to put it down. :c


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 26, 2013)

How do you unlock different modes? Like the polterpup hunting mode?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

How fast am I supposed to get the ghosts in the Gloomy Manor special level? My current time is 3:33, and I'm still at 2 stars...


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 26, 2013)

So. Uh. How do I save the game? Does it auto save or something or what? I have not seen a save game option yet and I just beat the first mission in the gloomy manor. |:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 26, 2013)

It saves after every mission automatically.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh alright, thanks. I was confused there for a while since it didn't inform me of that. xD


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's been asked but..in multiplayer, how do I save my partners from poison? I flashed lights at them and even tried to suck it away lol 

My partner died and gave me a sarcastic "Thank you!" lol


----------



## Anna (Mar 26, 2013)

I pre ordered this  I also bought the first one for gamecube yesterday haha. If anyone is going to get this game please add me on 3DS


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

Is multiplayer run on microphone?


----------



## Peoki (Mar 26, 2013)

Kaiaa said:


> I'm not sure if it's been asked but..in multiplayer, how do I save my partners from poison? I flashed lights at them and even tried to suck it away lol
> 
> My partner died and gave me a sarcastic "Thank you!" lol


Shine the dark-light on them to get rid of the hex.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Is multiplayer run on microphone?



I don't believe so. You use the D-pad to communicate "Thank You!" "Hey!" "Help" and "Good Job".



Peoki said:


> Shine the dark-light on them to get rid of the hex.



Doh! Oh my god why the heck did I not do that XD Thanks


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

So, I just 100% completed Gloomy Manor. 3 stars on everything now, all gems and boos. Time to go work on Haunted Towers!


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 26, 2013)

Only four gems left on Haunted Towers, B-3 was actually sort of tough, but then I got the hang of it.


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

I got all the gems on Haunted Towers and all but one on Gloomy Manor. Also, I have all the Boos in both mansions. Guess it's time to move onto the Clockwork one.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 26, 2013)

Justin said:


> I got all the gems on Haunted Towers and all but one on Gloomy Manor. Also, I have all the Boos in both mansions. Guess it's time to move onto the Clockwork one.



Which gem are you missing?


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Which gem are you missing?



The 10th one. Two after the star. I don't really want to be told where it is though.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm only on Haunted Tower, but I was playing a lot of the Scarescraper with Jubs, Gallows, and Razzle-Frazzle, definitely a lot of fun.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

Question. What're all the upgrades for the Poltergust? Specifically, the 20,000 coin one.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Question. What're all the upgrades for the Poltergust? Specifically, the 20,000 coin one.





Spoiler



it's a super poltergust, just makes the ghost vacuuming quicker, and charges the bar quicker.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2013)

Good thing I'm close to that then!


----------



## Blackbeltnick95 (Mar 26, 2013)

This game has exceeded my expectations. It is just so darn fun lol. The multiplayer is great, and the mansions are fun to explore. I like the humor too. I'm almost done with Haunted Towers.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 26, 2013)

Are there boos in every level? I caught the first boo earlier today and I wanna know if I have to go back and hunt for more boos when I play again tomorrow morning. The first boo is the last mission I did.

Please, don't tell me where the boos are if there are any. I wanna find em myself! I just wanna know if they're there or not. Should I wait until later in the game to hunt for them?


----------



## Justin (Mar 26, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Are there boos in every level? I caught the first boo earlier today and I wanna know if I have to go back and hunt for more boos when I play again tomorrow morning. The first boo is the last mission I did.
> 
> Please, don't tell me where the boos are if there are any. I wanna find em myself! I just wanna know if they're there or not. Should I wait until later in the game to hunt for them?



Yes, every mission has a boo. Even A-1, A-2, and A-3.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 26, 2013)

I got the game yesterday but I have two tests this week (tomorrow and Thursday) before my break starts so im sorta trying to avoid it but it sounds soooo good I may play tonight before bed


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 26, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Are there boos in every level? I caught the first boo earlier today and I wanna know if I have to go back and hunt for more boos when I play again tomorrow morning. The first boo is the last mission I did.
> 
> Please, don't tell me where the boos are if there are any. I wanna find em myself! I just wanna know if they're there or not. Should I wait until later in the game to hunt for them?



Boss fights, however, do NOT have Boos in them.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah alright, thanks. I guess I'm going to have to try harder to find the boos. I went through A-1 again after getting the first boo and I didn't see any traces of boos. I think I wasn't looking hard enough though. Or I may have to come back later after getting another power or something.


----------



## Sora (Mar 26, 2013)

Just got the game like 2 hours ago along with Pokemon mystery dungeon! So excited to start this! I think I'll try to get the first 3 mansions over this Easter. Multiplayer looks like a lot of fun though!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 27, 2013)

My copy came today! A day before the EU release, I'm very happy!


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 27, 2013)

I am loving the Clockworks Mansion ghosts and puzzles. The last half of gems were much easier to find than the first.
I will be battling the boss tomorrow though.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 27, 2013)

I managed to find all the boos before the first boss!

I'm ashamed that I had to look up where they were. ._. How did I miss that! I also needed help finding two Amethysts. Not so ashamed though, since I would have never thought to look for them where they were. I also got gold rankings on the first 3 missions before the mission where you catch the very first boo! I'm proud of myself. ^.^


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 27, 2013)

I haven't looked at any guides yet except when I couldn't find a key and I was already so far into the mission that I didn't want to just quit. However, if I still don't have all the Boos and Gems by the week before AC:NL comes out, I'll use a guide.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 27, 2013)

I've only found one boo and that was on a-4 and that one was infringing of me!


----------



## Sora (Mar 27, 2013)

Alright I'm gonna start playing the game in a minute, any tips for a new player? (I played the original so I get most things)


----------



## Justin (Mar 27, 2013)

Sora said:


> Alright I'm gonna start playing the game in a minute, any tips for a new player? (I played the original so I get most things)



Be sure to check around for hidden things. Each mansion has a bunch of collectible gems but they're not in plain sight most of the time. Also, looking up is always a good idea.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 27, 2013)

Sora said:


> Alright I'm gonna start playing the game in a minute, any tips for a new player? (I played the original so I get most things)



LOOK EVERYWHERE! Add me on 3DS so we can online play! Yay!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 27, 2013)

Advice: Look up before you mess with things when on porches. FREAKING BATS. @_@

Also mice, spiders, birds, and bats explode into money when you zap em with your flashlight.

It is awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 27, 2013)

Use the Darklight whenever there's a shadow and just try to use it when you can. 
Also, I recommend trying to interact with everything.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2013)

"Interact with everything"

Seriously. Best advice ever.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 27, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I am loving the Clockworks Mansion ghosts and puzzles. The last half of gems were much easier to find than the first.
> I will be battling the boss tomorrow though.



I thought Clockwork was bizarrely easy. I got all the gems but one and all the boos effortlessly, and the gem I missed I got quickly on a second run through C2.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 27, 2013)

one_eye said:


> I thought Clockwork was bizarrely easy. I got all the gems but one and all the boos effortlessly, and the gem I missed I got quickly on a second run through C2.



Some of it's easy, some of it is hard. However, I have only had to restart a mission on "Graveyard Shift" in Haunted Towers cause those Ghost Sisters really bugged me. -.- I foolishly tried to get the biggest one first.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Mar 27, 2013)

I just unlocked scarescrapers anyone wanna trade codes I don't have anyone on my list with the game. If you pm me ill check it when I get back on my laptop and send you mine


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 27, 2013)

For anyone that wants it, my code is 0173-1299-3353


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 28, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Some of it's easy, some of it is hard. However, I have only had to restart a mission on "Graveyard Shift" in Haunted Towers cause those Ghost Sisters really bugged me. -.- I foolishly tried to get the biggest one first.



I also had to restart this mission. I didn't go for the weaker sisters first but I did learn to use the B button and dodge, frequently. Also you are way ahead of me now in gem collection. I've got 4 missing in the mansion, and like 6 in the towers. *sigh* I'm gonna start bugging you for pointers.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 28, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Some of it's easy, some of it is hard. However, I have only had to restart a mission on "Graveyard Shift" in Haunted Towers cause those Ghost Sisters really bugged me. -.- I foolishly tried to get the biggest one first.



Not too much stumped me over the game, difficulty-wise. But I found Clockwork to be easiest definitely.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Mar 28, 2013)

Luigi's Mansion 2 arrived in the mail yesterday and so far, I'm enjoying it! I've unlocked the Thrill Tower/Scarescraper, but I haven't tried it out yet. Wouldn't mind playing online with some of you this weekend, or something. My 3DS code's in my signature. 

I don't much has stumped me in this game either, except for my first Boo encounter and escaping from the Old Graveyard after beating those sisters (until I blasted Toad onto that coffin by accident, haha).


----------



## Sora (Mar 28, 2013)

So is there any dlc planned for this game? I would love to see a dlc mansion of some sort that is a replica of the original. (Of course it would be cut down just a little bit)


----------



## one_eye (Mar 28, 2013)

Fire_Fist said:


> I don't much has stumped me in this game either, except for my first Boo encounter and escaping from the Old Graveyard after beating those sisters (until I blasted Toad onto that coffin by accident, haha).



Toads in the game irritated me slightly. I thought they were over-embellished, and almost simple. Using them for the puzzles was decent, but they could have been toned down in their behaviour.


----------



## Sora (Mar 28, 2013)

I unlocked scarescraper and played a couple rounds of hunter. I thought it was decent but I wish there was a bit more variety. If anyone wants too add me go ahead! My FC: 4296-3033-2800


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2013)

Change of plans;
there was an online deal today and all games were 20% off so I got LM2 for $47.20 instead of $59 so I ordered it online just now. But no playing until April 11th ****


----------



## Lauren (Mar 28, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Change of plans;
> there was an online deal today and all games were 20% off so I got LM2 for $47.20 instead of $59 so I ordered it online just now. But no playing until April 11th ****



Aww man! That's rough


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't care too much. It'll teach me self control


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 29, 2013)

Jake. said:


> Don't care too much. It'll teach me self control



Kudos to you Jake. I mean that sincerely!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

So I beat the first boss finally. I had to restart the mission a few times since I got hit so much I only had 5 HP left, but once I figured out everything (with a little help from a guide. |: Seriously how did they expect to you figure ALL OF THAT out?!) I managed to get through the boss quickly! Even got a gold ranking. So Next time I play I'm going to run through the extra mission. I already got all the Boos and every ranking on the A levels is gold!

:3 I am proud of myself.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone up for some scarescraper? please? :3
Join my scarescraper.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm on the last mansion now, and it is my favorite one! The puzzles are awesome, and the ghosts are finally putting up a good fight!

The Secret Mine boss took me five times to beat though....that was rough.


----------



## Sora (Mar 29, 2013)

Anyone up for scarescraper right now? I'll host


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got into the Haunted towers, did first mission. THE GREENHOUSE ROOM. *throws plants* GHOST AND SHOVELS. THE WALKWAY WITH THE BIRDS.

Ahhhhhhhhh. |: At least I found the boo and got a silver ranking first try.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 29, 2013)

Those are bats. Also, is it possible to defeat the bats on the walkway?


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

I could have sworn those were birds... I remember them being purple. xD Oh well. STILL RAGE.

I know I tried flashing them with the flashlight and nothing happened, though.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 29, 2013)

They are, in fact, birds. I hated them so much. You can't flash them because you get a buck for each bird and they come at you endlessly


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 29, 2013)

I really enjoyed Haunted Towers. Before it was all rundown and overgrown, it'd be the sort of place I can see myself living in.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a scarescraper up now.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 29, 2013)

I think for me, Mansion ranking, 5 > 1 = 2 > 4 > 3

I really liked the last one. Out of all of them, it had the best haunted house atmosphere about it.

For bosses


Spoiler



King Boo > Big Boo > Spider > Knights > Ice Monster > Clock Tower > Stairs
I thought the first boss was well done. It was a bit more of a puzzle then a fight, which I thought fit the game better than a lot of the other bosses. I thought the Towers Boss was lame. An evil stair monster, and it was beyond easy. The staircase up to the boss was good, but it was totally let down by how lame the boss was.

The Big Boo in E-3 was actually a nice way of re-imagining the Boolossus from the first game.

All in all, they weren't bad (except the staircase) but I wish they were more puzzle-like, as the Gloomy Manor boss was.


----------



## Justin (Mar 30, 2013)

Great game Gallows, Thunder, and Treasured!  We need to try Expert next! 

Okay, maybe not.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

Good luck on Expert. I have trouble in single-player ScareScraper, but it's a nice challenge.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

Justin said:


> Great game Gallows, Thunder, and Treasured!  We need to try Expert next!
> 
> Okay, maybe not.



Hey, I'd be down for that.

Maybe.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't you just love it when everyone leaves you on the boss fight? ;_;


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 30, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Good luck on Expert. I have trouble in single-player ScareScraper, but it's a nice challenge.



Single Player? I didn't know you could play ScareScraper on single player.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm hosting a Hard Polterpup Scarescraper today at 2pm EST for anyone that wants to come.
I will wait until 2:05 for a full team.

I also beat the game, and I've found two minor glitches
The first one is in the last mansion...


Spoiler



When fighting Big Boo, if I failed to dodge him, I'd be pushed beyond the train tracks and could walk around the whole scene.



In scarescraper, when I unlocked a room, somehow the angle of the room was on the side and I could see the wall of the last room I was in, but I just had to go to a different room, and re-enter and it was fine.


----------



## Fire_Fist (Mar 30, 2013)

I beat the third Mansion yesterday, that was quite an endurance test as well as a boss fight, but I pulled through. Can't wait to start working through the Secret Mine, I remember seeing parts of it in a trailer and the outside parts just looked amazing with all that falling snow.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 30, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Single Player? I didn't know you could play ScareScraper on single player.



Yup. Just create a local room.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 30, 2013)

Ooh that's awesome. Gives me an opportunity to test it out before I go full online and try it out with other people and mess them up with my noobness. xD


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 30, 2013)

I finally found a good random group of people on scarescraper. We were playing Expert Hunter and got to floor 13 and then we ran out of time. One person kept fainting so we eventually just decided to leave them there. xD


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 30, 2013)

Gib mir das Spiel jetzt bitte 
That is German for... GIVE ME THAT GAME NOW PLEASE!


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 30, 2013)

I just completed a 25 floor Normal Hunter Scarescraper by myself.
The bomb throwing greenie bosses were the toughest yet.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 30, 2013)

I hate the ghost sisters.

Hate. HATEEEEEEE. Just saying.

|:< Also. TOAD YOU ARE A PANSY. I would willingly hand you over to Bowser.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm trying not to over play so im doing it slowly or I'll get bored


----------



## Sora (Mar 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> I hate the ghost sisters.
> 
> Hate. HATEEEEEEE. Just saying.
> 
> |:< Also. TOAD YOU ARE A PANSY. I would willingly hand you over to Bowser.



Lol I lost zero health to them first try. I guess results vary?


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

HISSS!!!

You are made of magic.

I am not really good at dodging. Timing is off. Way off.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Mar 31, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> HISSS!!!
> 
> You are made of magic.
> 
> I am not really good at dodging. Timing is off. Way off.



OB.. I just spat cola in my lap laughing.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2013)

You're welcome. xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 31, 2013)

Is it just me, or do the bosses just get increasingly lamer after the first one? I just finished the clockwork boss, and I've been disappointed. The second boss was super easy and I finished that in about 2 minutes. The hardest part was actually getting to the boss. Clockwork's 



Spoiler



wave boss


 was too easy and it just got annoying.


----------



## Superpenguin (Mar 31, 2013)

I just unlocked endless hunter mode, if anyone wants to play let me know.


----------



## one_eye (Mar 31, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> Is it just me, or do the bosses just get increasingly lamer after the first one? I just finished the clockwork boss, and I've been disappointed. The second boss was super easy and I finished that in about 2 minutes. The hardest part was actually getting to the boss. Clockwork's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Though I thought Mansion 4's boss was a bit better than 2 and 3.


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2013)

Super penguin let me play endless hunter with you right now!


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

Completed the game in under a day  my hands were aching by the end.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 1, 2013)

one_eye said:


> Yes. Though I thought Mansion 4's boss was a bit better than 2 and 3.


This is true. However, it was still a tad bit annoying and tedious. I think they could have done better with the bosses here. They all seem so underdone. I don't know if that's the word for it but yea.


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> This is true. However, it was still a tad bit annoying and tedious. I think they could have done better with the bosses here. They all seem so underdone. I don't know if that's the word for it but yea.



I thought they were all to easy about from the last 2 boos were fairly difficult


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2013)

Anna said:


> Completed the game in under a day  my hands were aching by the end.



D: Why would you beat it in a single day? I'm still on the third mission on the second mansion! I don't want to blow through the game too quickly.


----------



## Anna (Apr 1, 2013)

Was bored when I get a game I like I play it constantly and I got really into LM


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

D: I hate the glob bosses in Scarescraper. My teammates always faint on top of the puddle so I can never go save them and then we always lose on that boss, not from everyone fainting, but because we are out of time since it's a continuous process of somebody going to revive the other and then getting knocked out and then getting revived.


----------



## Sora (Apr 1, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> D: I hate the glob bosses in Scarescraper. My teammates always faint on top of the puddle so I can never go save them and then we always lose on that boss, not from everyone fainting, but because we are out of time since it's a continuous process of somebody going to revive the other and then getting knocked out and then getting revived.



At least you have good team mates. Half of the time when I faint no one comes to save me. Even if the room is lit up and they are in it with me. They just make sarcastic "good job"s at me while I scream for help.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm just gonna say.

Ghost dog is adorable as heck and I want one. I just did that mission with it in the towers. OH MY GOD I WANT ONE. It makes the most adorable sounds ever!!!


----------



## Mike! (Apr 1, 2013)

I just beat this game today - what a fantastic final boss. In fact, apart from the fairly lackluster third one, I enjoyed all the bosses in this game. Now to go back and find all the Boos and gems.. So far I've only found all the Boos in the first mansion, but I'm still missing two gems there, even after I thought I'd searched it thoroughly.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 1, 2013)

Sora said:


> At least you have good team mates. Half of the time when I faint no one comes to save me. Even if the room is lit up and they are in it with me. They just make sarcastic "good job"s at me while I scream for help.



Sometimes I will do that too. Like sometimes I play with people who always steal your ghosts and don't get the maximum amount of cash from it. So whenever I get the x2 or x3, if someone faints I just leave them there until I have 10 health remaining lol. It benefits the team cause I usually get a lot of money that way for upgrades.


----------



## one_eye (Apr 1, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> D: Why would you beat it in a single day? I'm still on the third mission on the second mansion! I don't want to blow through the game too quickly.



It's a pretty short game in all, tops 90m to do one mansion.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2013)

I have managed to avoid all spoilers in this thread since the games release lol

9 more days until I can play. my game shipped yesterday so I should get it either tomorrow, or the day after


----------



## Sora (Apr 2, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Sometimes I will do that too. Like sometimes I play with people who always steal your ghosts and don't get the maximum amount of cash from it. So whenever I get the x2 or x3, if someone faints I just leave them there until I have 10 health remaining lol. It benefits the team cause I usually get a lot of money that way for upgrades.



You are evil... Jk. No I mean I don't steal and I was alone trying to get the second to last room when like 2 purples snuck up on me and I dropped. It gets annoying because the dude still left me after the room was clear. It's just a major wtf moment for me. Like seriously is everyone so selfish in this game. At max you get like 200 coins on a 10 floor level.


----------



## Jake (Apr 2, 2013)

8 days until I can play


----------



## oath2order (Apr 3, 2013)

Sora said:


> You are evil... Jk. No I mean I don't steal and I was alone trying to get the second to last room when like 2 purples snuck up on me and I dropped. It gets annoying because the dude still left me after the room was clear. It's just a major wtf moment for me. Like seriously is everyone so selfish in this game. At max you get like 200 coins on a 10 floor level.



I haven't played with other people yet. Others are selfish? Wonderful.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't played with anyone else yet either, did a run through of the 5 story scare scraper twice then did a 10 floor run.

Discovered this game is another one of the games that my hands derp out on and the way I use my thumbs on the buttons and control stick thingy makes them hurt pretty bad! Just like Sonic Riders. I: So I gotta play sparingly so my thumb tips don't get all messed up and callus-y like they did when I played Sonic Riders last month. My thumb just healed up a few weeks ago from that. >_>

I worry that I'd seem rude playing ScareScraper. Or at the very least like I have no idea what I'm doing. ;-; Somehow interaction with people in stuff like this makes me like "lol how do I social- *walks into wall*"


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 3, 2013)

Jake. said:


> 8 days until I can play


Why not play now?


----------



## Jake (Apr 3, 2013)

Lord Of The Pootis said:


> Why not play now?



b/cos i have exams until the 11th and don't want to be distracted


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 4, 2013)

Spoiler



*BOOLOSSUS!
*


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 4, 2013)

Jake. said:


> b/cos i have exams until the 11th and don't want to be distracted



Ah, that makes sense


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm playing too much thus getting bored so I'm trying to stop playing as much maybe to 3 missions a night or something


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 4, 2013)

I've only gotten past the first mansion and half of the second one. It takes me forever to finish a mission because I'm SLIGHTLY OCD and want to shine my dark-light on everything, search every last piece of furniture, and find all the gems/boos...


----------



## oath2order (Apr 5, 2013)

Cinnabunnie said:


> I've only gotten past the first mansion and half of the second one. It takes me forever to finish a mission because I'm SLIGHTLY OCD and want to shine my dark-light on everything, search every last piece of furniture, and find all the gems/boos...



I know how ya feel!


----------



## Lauren (Apr 5, 2013)

I finished the second mansion  and got my first gold medal I've got all silver apart from on the gloomy manor boss!


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

Apparently if you ignore a fainted teammate for so long, they leave.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> Apparently if you ignore a fainted teammate for so long, they leave.



Well would you want to be ignored when you need to be revived?


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Well would you want to be ignored when you need to be revived?


I was on the other side of the map, plus that guy didn't lift my curse, he had it coming to him.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> I was on the other side of the map, plus that guy didn't lift my curse, he had it coming to him.



Maybe he didn't know how. Great teamwork though, A+!


----------



## VillageDweller (Apr 5, 2013)

Just finished the first mansion and played my first Wi-Fi session...
Yeah I was playing with a bunch of bishes who kept bumping into me or each other to try to get keys and stuff so they could get the rewards themselves. 

On the first floor I sucked BUT THEN on the next 3 floors I wasn't spawned in the same room as the other 2 people so I got to get a lot of stuff without interruptions and basically took down some giant yellow ghost.
The top floor is hectic I don't think I even knew what was happening tbh

and the game was completely biased towards one guy because at the end EVERY TIME the reward went to him even if he didn't have the most ghosts or coins. 
HOWEVER I came out on top and won. Hehehe.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 5, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Maybe he didn't know how. Great teamwork though, A+!


Well I wasnt going to go across the whole map to revive someone when there were still 3 ghost rooms on my side, and we only had 1:30 left.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 5, 2013)

Anybody wanna play some Hunter mode?


----------



## Jake (Apr 8, 2013)

omg guys i can play it in 2 days ****


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Apr 19, 2013)

I want this game but i also want something else

HARD TO DECIDE WHAT I SHALL COLLECT MONEY FOR!


----------



## Mugh Hann (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it actually possible to complete a Thrill Tower game with all 4 players? Pink Luggy generally disconnects IMMEDIATELY after the game starts and the others tend to just leave over the course of the first few floors.
Also rug traps are the absolute *worst ever i just want red coins help help dang it*


----------



## aikatears (Apr 20, 2013)

I am getting this for my birthday from my cuz today...so happy and will help with the wait for acnl


----------



## ACking (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm trying to make this game last as long as possible or until AC new leaf comes out....


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't touched my game in weeks. xD for some reason when I play I press the buttons in a weird way and hurt the corners of my thumbs. ;-; I just got to the third mansion too. Want to see story but don't wanna spoil itttttt.

Last time I played I did some random matches over wi-fi in the middle of the night. Ended up playing with someone from japan to almost the 20th's floor of the scare scraper in hunter mode. I felt so bad when I had to quit because of my thumbs. I'd started the tower climb myself and I had to bail out because I didn't want to risk my thumbs being messed up again. xD

We'd started the tower with 4 members. They were blue. The Orange guy stopped doing anything after the first floor and just stood their motionless and the pink Luigi had no idea what he was doing and kept wandering into traps and wouldn't catch anything. Pink eventually bailed out around the fifth floor and orange finally vanished around floor 15. My Japanese companion would call me whenever he found ghosts so he and I just hung out following him the entire time. I think we only missed the red coins once.


----------



## oath2order (May 1, 2013)

Ugh. This game does NOT want to give me the three stars on C-1. I got the Boo, the gems, finished in 5:16, 13 ghosts, and 5 health lost, with 1,136 gold collected and it STILL won't give me the 3 stars.


----------



## Superpenguin (May 2, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Ugh. This game does NOT want to give me the three stars on C-1. I got the Boo, the gems, finished in 5:16, 13 ghosts, and 5 health lost, with 1,136 gold collected and it STILL won't give me the 3 stars.


I am having trouble on that too. -.-


----------



## oath2order (May 2, 2013)

Okay, I just got that one, but now I'm stuck on C-2. Go figure. It just does NOT want to give me the 3-stars.

The stars are calculated by the best scores in each one over multiple attempts, and not just one playthrough, right?


----------



## Justin (May 3, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Okay, I just got that one, but now I'm stuck on C-2. Go figure. It just does NOT want to give me the 3-stars.
> 
> The stars are calculated by the best scores in each one over multiple attempts, and not just one playthrough, right?



I thought it was just a single playthrough. I don't have anything to actually back that up though, just what I thought.


----------



## Bubble Pop (May 3, 2013)

Stars are awarded for one play through and not a combination from different plays.

Here are some 3 Star ratings from those levels copied from IGN, that should help you to know what to aim for.

*C-1*

3 Stars - Time - 00:08:37, Ghosts - 13, Health Lost - 25, Gold - 1562

3 Stars - 10:45 Minutes / 13 Ghosts / -10 Health / 1539 Gold 

3 Stars - 8:16 Minutes / 13 Ghosts / -25 Health / 1101 Gold

3 Stars - 12:02 Minutes / 13 Ghosts / -0 Health / 1356 Gold

*C-2*

3 Stars - Time - 00:12;27, Ghosts - 21, Health Lost - 70, Gold - 1515

3 Stars - 10:00 Minutes / 19 Ghosts / -20 Health / 1563 Gold 

3 Stars - 14:21 / 24 Ghosts / -50 Health / 2386 Gold 

3 Stars - 18:19 / 23 Ghosts / -50 Health / 2282 Gold

3 Stars - 14:08 Minutes / 24 Ghosts / -45 Health / 2839 Gold

3 Stars - 21:24 / 24 Ghosts / -130 Health / 2059 Gold

I found C-2 quite hard myself, those mummies did a lot if damage to me and that really affects your score.


----------



## oath2order (May 3, 2013)

Yeah, I've been following on IGN.

I missed the hourglass thing and I also just found out about the golden spiders. Got a few more ghosts and 1,884 treasure. FINALLY three stars and now I can move to C-3


----------



## oath2order (May 8, 2013)

Alright. So, I have now 100% completed all the mansions and got my two medals.

I eventually beat King Boo with the following stats
3 stars - 6:10 minutes / 1 ghost / -10 Health / 280 Gold

It took forever in the Treacherous Mansion. I love that mansion, but there was such a steep difficulty curve starting in E-3 and continuing to E-5.

All in all, a fairly fun game. I hated the balance beams in the Secret Mine. I forgot you could hold B to run across them and that's how it took me forever to get gold in all of those levels.

So yeah. Scarescraper time. Or not. I might put it off. I have one game left to beat on my backlog before NL comes out.


----------

